
Stop Giving Digital Assistants Female Voices - azuajef
https://newrepublic.com/article/134560/stop-giving-digital-assistants-female-voices
======
greyhound40
This may be the dumbest thing I have read all day and I purposely went through
my spam folder today looking for a lost email. I don't know anyone that
associates an AI assistants female voice with subservience. To be honest I
keep Siri using a female voice because I find it more calming when interacting
with my phone.

------
stephenr
I have never used any of the options but Siri, so I can't comment about those,
but just like the text-to-speech engine in macOS since at least System 7, the
voice of Siri is configurable.

Of the things to fucking worry about, this should be just above "I think Siri
is stalking me"

------
27182818284
A friend of mine is a nanny. One day when Siri didn't know the answer to
something, one of the little boys said, "Use the guy Siri he is smarter."

I think there is also very much the case to not use the male voice.

~~~
qbrass
It's the British accent.

